# Favorite Piranha



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

Idk Thought id post this and if you want explain why it is your favorite.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Piraya's simple there the Kings!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Easy as pie ELONGS ELONGS ELONGS!!!!!!!
Bad ass little bastards they be.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Macs FTW


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

ELONG suckas!

because they are the coolest meanest SOB EVARGH! yes i dont own one yet. but i will here very very soon


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

i'll say manuelli they're the most complete of all piranhas, color, aggressiveness, size and the shape


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

put a live fish in at night, wake up to see a floating head. (not that I feed my rhom live food/fish of course)


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Probably the Caribe, then the Rhombeus.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

definetly a large Manny. but a Geryi cohab would be up there to


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

elong!


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

its doesnt really matter to me i enjoy them all!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Solo....nothing beats a large rhombeus imo.

Group.....geryi


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

gotta agree with GG, an rhom over 12" is just an impressive sight, if it was gonna be a shoal, a group of geryi blow away any pygo shoal i have ever owned or seen


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

Im gonna have to go with a big rhom

but close runner ups
are Elong and Manny


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

Serrasalmus Spilopluera"gold piranha" cant touch them there beautiful =)


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Diamond rhoms and gold mac for me


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I like Rhoms for there mean looks, but my little gold spilo wins for it's personality.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Piraya. Amazing colors, they get huge, and they shoal.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

love the look of Manny's
but i prefer shoaling piranha's


----------



## Jared Prentice (May 10, 2009)

A number of the species on your pole are not piranha (Serrasalmus) at all.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

Caribe Manufacturer said:


> A number of the species on your pole are not piranha (Serrasalmus) at all.


which do you own?


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Caribe Manufacturer said:


> A number of the species on your pole are not piranha (Serrasalmus) at all.


HUH? they are still considered piranha species though

here's a link that'll break this down a little simpler for you peeps:

http://www.piranha-info.com/default.php?la...n&id=page_1

GENUS PYGOCENTRUS (True Piranha's)

Pygocentrus cariba: Cariba Piranha, Cariba, Caribe, Black Shoulder Piranha, Orinoco Piranha, Black Eared Piranha, Venuzuelan Red Belly Piranha
Pygocentrus nattereri: Redbellied Piranha, Red Bellied Piranha, Redbelly Piranha, Red, Red Breasted Piranha, Red Piranha, Piranha, Common Piranha, Pygocentrus nattereri 'Ternetzi', Ternetzi Piranha, Yellow King Emperor Piranha, Gold Dust Piranha, Yellow Nattereri, Golden Redbellied Piranha, Yellow Redbellied Piranha
Pygocentrus piraya: Piraya, Piraya Piranha, Black-Tailed Piranha, Rio São Francisco Piranha, King Emperor Piranha

GENUS SERRASALMUS (Pirambeba's)

Serrasalmus altispinis: ???
Serrasalmus altuvei: Altuvei Piranha, "Caribe Azul"
Serrasalmus brandtii: Brandtii Piranha, Green Piranha, "Cavaca"
Serrasalmus compressus: Compressus Piranha
Serrasalmus eigenmanni: Eigenmann's Piranha
Serrasalmus elongatus: Elongated Piranha, Pike Piranha, Pingke Piranha, Serrasalmus pinke, "Caribe Pinche"
Serrasalmus geryi: Geryi's Piranha, Violet Line Piranha
Serrasalmus gibbus: Gibbus Piranha, Castelnau's Piranha, "Caribe Dorado"
Serrasalmus gouldingi: Goulding's Piranha
Serrasalmus hastatus: ???
Serrasalmus hollandi: Holland's Piranha
Serrasalmus humeralis: Humeralis Piranha,
Serrasalmus irritans: Iredescent Piranha, "Caribe Pinche"
Serrasalmus maculatus: Maculatus Piranha, Mac
Serrasalmus manueli: Manuel's Piranha, Green Tiger Piranha, "Caribe Parguasero"
Serrasalmus marginatus: "Caribe"
Serrasalmus medinai: Medinai Piranha, Red Throat Piranha, "Caribe"
Serrasalmus nalseni: "Caribe Pintado"
Serrasalmus neveriensis: Rio Neveri Piranha, "Caribe de Rio"
Serrasalmus rhombeus: Rhombeus Piranha, Rhom, Black Piranha, White Piranha, Peruvian Black Piranha, Brazilian Black Piranha, Spotted Piranha, S. Niger Piranha, "Caribe Amarillo", "Caribe Ojo Rojo"
Serrasalmus sanchezi: Ruby-Red Piranha, Ruby-Throated Diamond Piranha
Serrasalmus serrulatus: "Caribe Cortador"
Serrasalmus spilopleura: Spilopleura Piranha, Spilo, Gold Piranha, Gold Spilopleura, Ruby Red Piranha, Purple Spilopleura, Black Piranha, Black Diamond Piranha, Speckled Piranha, Black-Banded Piranha, "Caribe Dorado"

GENUS PRISTOBRYON

Pristobrycon aureus: Gold Piranha, "Palometa", "Palometa de Rio", Yellow Palometa
Pristobrycon calmoni: Dusky Piranha
Pristobrycon careospinus: ???
Pristobrycon maculipinnis: Gemarmerde Piranha
Pristobrycon striolatus: Spotted Piranha, Scapularis Piranha, "Caribito", "Palometa Caribe"

GENUS PYGOPRISTIS

Pygopristis denticulata: Five-Cusped Piranha, Denticulata Piranha, Big-Toothed Piranha, Gold Piranha, "Caribe Palometa", "Caribito"

GENUS CATOPRION (Wimpel Piranha's)

Catoprion mento: Wimpel Piranha


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

I like them all but my fav is my rhom


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

No0dles said:


> A number of the species on your pole are not piranha (Serrasalmus) at all.


HUH? they are still considered piranha species though

here's a link that'll break this down a little simpler for you peeps:

http://www.piranha-info.com/default.php?la...n&id=page_1

GENUS PYGOCENTRUS (True Piranha's)

Pygocentrus cariba: Cariba Piranha, Cariba, Caribe, Black Shoulder Piranha, Orinoco Piranha, Black Eared Piranha, Venuzuelan Red Belly Piranha
Pygocentrus nattereri: Redbellied Piranha, Red Bellied Piranha, Redbelly Piranha, Red, Red Breasted Piranha, Red Piranha, Piranha, Common Piranha, Pygocentrus nattereri 'Ternetzi', Ternetzi Piranha, Yellow King Emperor Piranha, Gold Dust Piranha, Yellow Nattereri, Golden Redbellied Piranha, Yellow Redbellied Piranha
Pygocentrus piraya: Piraya, Piraya Piranha, Black-Tailed Piranha, Rio São Francisco Piranha, King Emperor Piranha

GENUS SERRASALMUS (Pirambeba's)

Serrasalmus altispinis: ???
Serrasalmus altuvei: Altuvei Piranha, "Caribe Azul"
Serrasalmus brandtii: Brandtii Piranha, Green Piranha, "Cavaca"
Serrasalmus compressus: Compressus Piranha
Serrasalmus eigenmanni: Eigenmann's Piranha
Serrasalmus elongatus: Elongated Piranha, Pike Piranha, Pingke Piranha, Serrasalmus pinke, "Caribe Pinche"
Serrasalmus geryi: Geryi's Piranha, Violet Line Piranha
Serrasalmus gibbus: Gibbus Piranha, Castelnau's Piranha, "Caribe Dorado"
Serrasalmus gouldingi: Goulding's Piranha
Serrasalmus hastatus: ???
Serrasalmus hollandi: Holland's Piranha
Serrasalmus humeralis: Humeralis Piranha,
Serrasalmus irritans: Iredescent Piranha, "Caribe Pinche"
Serrasalmus maculatus: Maculatus Piranha, Mac
Serrasalmus manueli: Manuel's Piranha, Green Tiger Piranha, "Caribe Parguasero"
Serrasalmus marginatus: "Caribe"
Serrasalmus medinai: Medinai Piranha, Red Throat Piranha, "Caribe"
Serrasalmus nalseni: "Caribe Pintado"
Serrasalmus neveriensis: Rio Neveri Piranha, "Caribe de Rio"
Serrasalmus rhombeus: Rhombeus Piranha, Rhom, Black Piranha, White Piranha, Peruvian Black Piranha, Brazilian Black Piranha, Spotted Piranha, S. Niger Piranha, "Caribe Amarillo", "Caribe Ojo Rojo"
Serrasalmus sanchezi: Ruby-Red Piranha, Ruby-Throated Diamond Piranha
Serrasalmus serrulatus: "Caribe Cortador"
Serrasalmus spilopleura: Spilopleura Piranha, Spilo, Gold Piranha, Gold Spilopleura, Ruby Red Piranha, Purple Spilopleura, Black Piranha, Black Diamond Piranha, Speckled Piranha, Black-Banded Piranha, "Caribe Dorado"

GENUS PRISTOBRYON

Pristobrycon aureus: Gold Piranha, "Palometa", "Palometa de Rio", Yellow Palometa
Pristobrycon calmoni: Dusky Piranha
Pristobrycon careospinus: ???
Pristobrycon maculipinnis: Gemarmerde Piranha
Pristobrycon striolatus: Spotted Piranha, Scapularis Piranha, "Caribito", "Palometa Caribe"

GENUS PYGOPRISTIS

Pygopristis denticulata: Five-Cusped Piranha, Denticulata Piranha, Big-Toothed Piranha, Gold Piranha, "Caribe Palometa", "Caribito"

GENUS CATOPRION (Wimpel Piranha's)

Catoprion mento: Wimpel Piranha
[/quote]
That about sums it up.


----------

